
Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency - nashashmi
https://hackernoon.com/why-everyone-missed-the-most-mind-blowing-feature-of-cryptocurrency-860c3f25f1fb
======
drdeca
I'm skeptical that it is possible to make a system which is incentive
compatible and in which-

Ok well, I guess a major point of concern I have re. this proposal is,
determining uniqueness of identity is hard, and I don't really see a fully
decentralized way to do it. A federated way to make a scarcity of identity
thing, sure.

